# Sierra Group Buy - It's a Go - Updated 11/20/06



## bca1313 (Sep 27, 2006)

11/20/06
All the kits have been mailed so you should all have them soon if not already.  Please PM if there are any problems.  I am glad it is over as it took much longer than expected.  Thanks for being patient.


11/15/06
The remaining Satin Silver kits showed up today so we finally have everything for this order.  I am out of town this afternoon and tomorrow, but should be able to ship these all out on Friday.  A couple may make it in the mail today if I get a few minutes.  Thanks for the patience.  Everyone that does not have Satin Silver in their order should have recieved their order by now.  Let me know if someone hasn't.

11/07/06
Everyones order that does not have Satin Silver in it is in the mail.  If you dont see something in the next few days let me know.  Thanks for all being so patient with this.  It was the first Group Buy for me and the first time I have shipped internationally.  


11/02/06
The Satin Silvers will be in around the 12-13th of November.  I should have them a couple days after that.  All the other orders are ready to ship or have shipped.  I should be able to get the people waiting for the Satin Silver orders out the day after i get them.  The orders are sorted and ready.

10/27/06
I recieved the Chrome and Satin Nickel today.  I will be going through and sending out those that I can complete their order.  It should not be too much longer until we have the Satin Silver.  Packages that I can send should all go out tomorrow or Monday.



10/24/06
All those with nothing on backorder have been shipped as well as what I have for psherman.  I spoke with the supplier just now and I should have the Chrome and Satin Nickel this week and the Satin Silver are not in yet.  As soon as I get the Chrome and Satin Nickel I will ship what I can.


10/22/06
I have gone through and sorted the order.  For those that I have everything for I will ship tomorrow.  I will call tomorrow and check on timing for the rest of the order and then update this.


10/18/06
The first part of the order is here and I will start going through it.  I will be out of town on Thurday and Friday, but will ship those that wanted things shipped on Monday.  No word yet on the back order.  Will update when I hear something.  Thanks for being patient.


10/11/06
Good News, Bad News.  The good news is that the order will be shipping and hopefully will get here quick becuase I have to go out of town next week.  The bad news is that there are three kits that were not shipped.

There are no Chrome, Satin Silver or Satin Nickel in the shipment.  I have been told that it will be about 2 weeks on the conservative side until they come in.  If people want things shipped in two shipments then please let me know.  If I dont hear anything then I will ship them when the whole order arrives.  If you did not order any of these kits then your order will ship out as soon as I can.

10/10/06
I got feedback today that the chrome kits will definately be backordered.  I will post more as I know more.  When I have all the information regarding backorders then people can let me know what they would prefer.  If I dont here anything else then I will wait to ship complete orders.

10/6/06
The kits have been ordered.  They will be getting back to me if there are going to be any back-orders.  They should ship Monday or Tuesday to me.  Will update when I have more info.

10/5/06
The Group Buy is now closed!!!  Everyone should have recieved an email from me with paypal info.  I need peoples addresses so if you did not provide it please email me.  I want to start on the labels so I can get the orders out as soon as possible.

Thanks everyone.  So far people have paid very quickly.  If we can get these last payments in quick then I can order tomorrow.


10/1/06
The orders are coming in.  You can see below the status of your order.  It is important to note that the buy ends on Thursday the 5th at 8PM CST.  I will be putting in the order either Friday (if I have all payments) or Monday if I need to wait for a couple checks.  Please get your orders in.


9/28/06 - Update
We are over the 100 kit level with no problems.  I have had quite a few questions about when I will ship.  My plan is to place the order on Friday October 5th and at the latest Monday October 9th if I am wiating for a check, etc.  I will ship the kits within a couple days of my recieving the shipment.  If backordering becomes an issue then I will contact those effected and work out a plan.  I was told stock is good so I am hoping that it is not an issue at all.


9/27/06

The response that I recieved regarding interest in the Sierra Group buy was enough for us to move forward.  With 100 kits ordered the prices below will be valid.

I have broken the prices out both with and without paypal fee's so please calculate your cost accordingly.  The prices include shipping and insurance to me as well as insurance to you.  You will need to add in the shipping to you.  It will be either $5.00 or $10.00 depending upon volume.  Based upon the last Sierra group buy it looks like 15 kits will fit in a flat rate envelope ($5).

Here are the prices:

*With Paypal Fees (3.5%) and Insurance*
Gold             $4.31
Chrome           $4.31
Titanuim Gold    $9.05
Platinum         $7.65
Satin Gold       $6.94
Satin Silver     $6.94
Satin Nickel     $6.79
Blk Ti & Gold Ti $10.66
Blk Ti & Plat    $9.15

Bushings 20A     $6.46
Drill Bit 27/64  $6.46
Extra Tubes      $.27


*Without Paypal Fees and Insurance*
Gold             $4.16
Chrome           $4.16
Titanuim Gold    $8.74
Platinum         $7.39
Satin Gold       $6.71
Satin Silver     $6.71
Satin Nickel     $6.56
Blk Ti & Gold Ti $10.30
Blk Ti & Plat    $8.84

Bushings 20A     $6.24
Drill Bit 27/64  $6.24
Extra Tubes      $.26

The group buy will remain open until Thursday October 5th at 8PM CST.  Please email me with any questions and be patient.  This is my first group buy.

I will ship internationally if the buyer pays the additional shipping and explains the best way to ship to their country.

Please use this format for your orders

##
0    Gold             
0    Chrome          
0    Titanuim Gold    
0    Platinum        
0    Satin Gold      
0    Satin Silver    
0    Satin Nickel     
0    Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
0    Blk Ti & Plat    

0    Bushings 20A     
0    Drill Bit 27/64  
0    Extra Tubes      


Let the buying begin!!!

Ben

Order Status:
jjenk02.....25 kits, 1 bushing, 15 tubes...PAID
Orgtech.....17 kits, 1 bushing, 5 tubes....PAID
Darley......10 kits, 1 bushing, 20 tubes...PAID
Jeryconn....11 kits, 0 bushing, 2 tubes....PAID
Penmaker....15 kits, 0 bushing, 10 tubes...PAID
emackrell...9  kits........................PAID
Jim15.......6  kits, 2 tubes...............PAID
gtanajewski.24 kits, 4 tubes...............PAID
woodof1kind.11 kits, 1 bushing, 4 tubes....PAID
Penworks....40 kits, 0 bushing, 30 tubes...PAID
Huzzah......18 kits, 0 bushing, 20 tubes...PAID
Tbone.......12 kits, 1 bushing, 10 tubes...PAID
tas2181......8 kits, 0 bushign, 0 tubes....PAID
epson........5 kits, 1 bushing, 5 tubes....PAID
angboy......14 kits, 0 bushing, 4 tubes....PAID
rudyvey.....20 kits, 1 bushing, 0 tubes....PAID
buzzb	     5 kits, 0 bushing, 4 tubes PAID
bartstar    15 kits, 1 bushing, 4 tubes PAID
eastern47   10 kits, 0 bushing, 10 tubes PAID
smitty	     7 kits, 1 bushing, 2 tubes PAID
johnnycnc   24 kits, 1 bushing, 20 tubes PAID
Walbin	     8 kits, 0 bushing, 4 tubes PAID
Radman	    20 kits, 0 bushing, 0 tubes PAID
pssherman   27 kits, 0 bushing, 20 tubes PAID
twoofakind   6 kits, 0 bushing, 3 tubes PAID
mrcook4570  30 kits, 0 bushing, 10 tubes PAID
74cuda	    15 kits, 1 bushing, 10 tubes PAID
jodoidg	    20 kits, 0 bushing, 0 tubes  PAID
Chuck Key   10 kits, 0 bushing, 0 tubes PAID
tone	    14 kits, 1 bushing, 5 tubes PAID
jbburri	    35 kits, 1 bushing, 10 tubes PAID
jimbo5576   10 kits, 1 bushing, 10 tubes PAID


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is my order for 25 pens, I'll pay by paypal. Send me an invoice.
##
0 Gold 
10 Chrome            43.10
0 Titanuim Gold 
0 Platinum 
0 Satin Gold 
5 Satin Silver       34.70
5 Satin Nickel       33.95 
1 Blk Ti & Gold Ti   10.66
4 Blk Ti & Plat      36.60

1 Bushings 20A        6.46
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
15 Extra Tubes        4.05
Shipping             10.00

Total              $179.52

Check my math please.


----------



## Orgtech (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's my order with Paypal. Let me know when your ready for it.
0 Gold $4.31
6 Chrome $4.31
0 Titanuim Gold $9.05
0 Platinum $7.65
0 Satin Gold $6.94
6 Satin Silver $6.94
0 Satin Nickel $6.79
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti $10.66
5 Blk Ti & Plat $9.15

1 Bushings 20A $6.46
0 Drill Bit 27/64 $6.46
5 Extra Tubes $.27

Thanks


----------



## Darley (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Ben, I would like to order With Paypal Fees (3.5%) and Insurance

0 Gold $4.31
10 Chrome $4.31
0 Titanuim Gold $9.05
0 Platinum $7.65
0 Satin Gold $6.94
0 Satin Silver $6.94
0 Satin Nickel $6.79
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti $10.66
0 Blk Ti & Plat $9.15

1 Bushings 20A $6.46
0 Drill Bit 27/64 $6.46
20 Extra Tubes $.27

total $ 54.96 plus UPS to Australia @ $ 9.50 = $64.46 . Just let me know if it's correct, thanks for this group buyer


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ben, did you post on the old thread that you were closing it and starting a new thread? and if copper is avaiable I'll take 5 of those, in addition to my previous order,let me know.[8D]


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 27, 2006)

Berea does not sell the copper from what I can tell.  Beartoothwoods has them on sale right now.  

Ben


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 27, 2006)

Arizona Silhouette has them on their web site and I thought they got theirs through Berea[?][?]


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 27, 2006)

I will check early next week with Berea since I am going to be out of town the next two days.

Ben


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 27, 2006)

Never mind, your right, Beartooth has them on sale for almost 50% off. I'll get some from them. Thanks for the info.[:I]


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 27, 2006)

Ben,
Here is my order:
0 Gold 
0 Chrome 
2 Titanuim Gold 
3 Platinum 
0 Satin Gold 
0 Satin Silver 
1 Satin Nickel 
2 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
3 Blk Ti & Plat 

0 Bushings 20A 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
2 Extra Tubes 
Please check my math, I show this to come to $102.15
Please PM me your paypal info and/or an invoice
Thanks

Edit: If you are going to make the copper available I may want to change this if it is not too much trouble.


----------



## g.alemy0218 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ill take the following:
8 Gold
7 Chrome
0 Titanuim Gold
0 Platinum
0 Satin Gold
0 Satin Silver
0 Satin Nickel
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti
0 Blk Ti & Plat

0 Bushings 20A
0 Drill Bit 27/64
10 Extra Tubes

Total via paypal with shipping is: 72.35
email me when ready for payment


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Ben,
  My order:

0 Gold 
0 Chrome 
0 Titanuim Gold 
0 Platinum 
0 Satin Gold 
0 Satin Silver 
0 Satin Nickel 
3 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
3 Blk Ti & Plat 

0 Bushings 20A 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
2 Extra Tubes 

Shipping $5.00


Total $64.97

Let me know your Paypal info when you are ready. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## gtanajewski (Sep 28, 2006)

My Order Ben by paypal. 
##
0 Gold
0 Chrome
2 Titanuim Gold       $18.10
2 Platinum            $15.30
0 Satin Gold
0 Satin Silver
0 Satin Nickel
10 Blk Ti & Gold Ti   $106.60
10 Blk Ti & Plat      $91.50

0 Bushings 20A
0 Drill Bit 27/64
4 Extra Tubes         $1.08
Shipping              $10.00
total                $242.58

Verify total & let me know when to pay.

Thanks


----------



## g.alemy0218 (Sep 28, 2006)

When is the order going to be shipped to us, I have already paid


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bca1313_
> <br />9/27/06
> 
> Here are the prices:
> ...


----------



## emackrell (Sep 28, 2006)

Ben,
  herewith my order:

With Paypal Fees (3.5%) and Insurance
0 Gold 
2 Chrome $4.31 = $8.62
2 Titanuim Gold $9.05 = $18.10
0 Platinum
0 Satin Gold
0 Satin Silver 
0 Satin Nickel 
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti
5 Blk Ti & Plat $9.15 = $45.75

Plus $5 for shipping, total is $77.47.  Please send me a paypal invoice and I'll send the paypal.  PM sent.

And thanks for doing the group buy!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 28, 2006)

I will place an order soon (Monday-ish).  Got to figure out how much I can spend here.  If nothing else, I definitely want a few of those Satin Silver Sierras.  I think the Hut White Micapearl with those will be quite nice.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 29, 2006)

Ben here is my order and thanks for doing this.

##
0 Gold 
20 Chrome = 83.2
10 Titanuim Gold = 87.40
0 Platinum 
0 Satin Gold 
0 Satin Silver 
0 Satin Nickel 
5 Blk Ti & Gold Ti = 51.5
5 Blk Ti & Plat = 44.20

0 Bushings 20A 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
30 Extra Tubes = 7.80

If my math is right add 10 for shipping and I will send a check once you confirm and give me your address. $284.10

Thanks again


----------



## angboy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Ben here is my order and thanks for doing this.
> 
> ##
> ...



Anthony- you planning on messing up a lot? [}][}]


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> Anthony- you planning on messing up a lot? [}][}]



Uuuhhh....on the surface it would appear I am []
But actually, I can turn 60 barrels in the same amount of time as 30. In my production pens I make, I ussuallly make runs of 5 or 10 at a time. More efficient and better overall consistancy, than making one pen at a time. Plus, I don't assemble all my pen barrels. I will turn barrels when sales are slow and then they get used up when the busy time of the year comes and I have no time to turn. Also I am displaying finished barrels in the store, this way if someone likes a particular barrel, they can choose the type of finish they want, silver, gold, Ti whatever and I can just assemble the pen. Saves me from stocking kits and completed pens. All I have invested is a tube and blank.  That's all I have to say on the subject, other than I do have the largest supply of broken pen parts and barrels here [:0] []


----------



## jbburri (Sep 29, 2006)

Ben 
I would like to join the group and purchase the following;

10 Gold
10 Chrome
 0 Titanuim Gold
 0 Platinum
 5 Satin Gold
 5 Satin Silver
 5 Satin Nickel
 0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti
 0 Blk Ti & Plat

 1 Bushings 20A
 0 Drill Bit 27/64
10 Extra Tubes   

Check my math $202.04 and e-mail me were to send the payment.


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 29, 2006)

Okay, I finally know how much I get to spend []

 1 Gold  $4.31 
 4 Chrome  $17.24 
 2 Titanuim Gold  $18.10 
 4 Platinum  $30.60 
 0 Satin Gold  $0 
 1 Satin Silver  $6.94 
 2 Satin Nickel  $13.58 
 1 Blk Ti & Gold Ti  $10.66 
 3 Blk Ti & Plat  $27.45 

 0 Bushings 20A  $0 
 0 Drill Bit 27/64  $0 
 0 Mandrel Shaft  $0 
 20 Extra Tubes  $5.40 

This is a total of 18 kits and 20 spare tubes, with $5.00 shippping the total I come up with is $139.28  

Please let me know the PayPal details.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## TBone (Sep 29, 2006)

0 Gold 
2 Chrome 
2 Titanuim Gold 
2 Platinum 
2 Satin Gold 
2 Satin Silver 
0 Satin Nickel 
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
2 Blk Ti & Plat 

1 Bushings 20A 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
10 Extra Tubes 

Paypal with insurance.  My math says $102.24.  I will paypal as soon as you confirm total.
Thanks


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 30, 2006)

You all are well over the hundred, and much as I'd like to, I'll have to wait for the next one.  Too many other irons in the fire just now.


----------



## tas2181 (Oct 1, 2006)

Ben- here is my order. Thanks for doing this.

With Paypal Fees (3.5%) and Insurance
5-Gold $4.31= $21.55
0-Chrome $4.31
0-Titanuim Gold $9.05
0-Platinum $7.65
0-Satin Gold $6.94
0-Satin Silver $6.94
0-Satin Nickel $6.79
1-Blk Ti & Gold Ti $10.66=$10.66
2-Blk Ti & Plat $9.15= $18.30

0-Bushings 20A $6.46
0-Drill Bit 27/64 $6.46
0-Extra Tubes $.27

Total $50.51 + $5 shipping= $55.51

Send paypal info to tas2181@gmail.com


----------



## Dario (Oct 1, 2006)

Very good strategy Anthony!


----------



## epson (Oct 1, 2006)

##
0 Gold 
0 Chrome 
5 Titanuim Gold $9.05 = 45.25
0 Platinum 
0 Satin Gold 
0 Satin Silver 
0 Satin Nickel 
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
0 Blk Ti & Plat 

1 Bushings 20A $6.46
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
5 Extra Tubes $.27= $1.35

Shipping=$5

Total $58.06

email me when ready for payment


----------



## angboy (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's what I'd like. I'd like to send a check, so can you e-mail me your mailing info:

##
0 Gold 
0 Chrome 
0 Titanuim Gold 
2 Platinum 
4 Satin Gold 
2 Satin Silver 
2 Satin Nickel 
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
4 Blk Ti & Plat 

0 Bushings 20A 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
4 Extra Tubes 


$109.56 total


----------



## buzzb (Oct 2, 2006)

Count me in for these, payment by paypal

##
0 Gold 
0 Chrome 
0 Titanuim Gold 
0 Platinum 
0 Satin Gold 
5 Satin Silver 6.94
0 Satin Nickel 
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
0 Blk Ti & Plat 

0 Bushings 20A 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
4 Extra Tubes .27


total 35.78 + 5.00 shipping  40.78

please send invoice, will pay ASAP


----------



## Bartstar (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi,

Please count me in - I'll pay via paypal.



I'd like the following:

##
0 Gold
0 Chrome
0 Titanuim Gold
0 Platinum
5 Satin Gold
0 Satin Silver
5 Satin Nickel
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti
5 Blk Ti & Plat

1 Bushings 20A
0 Drill Bit 27/64
4 Extra Tubes 

Let me know my total and I'll send you a payment

Thanks
Bart


----------



## eastern47 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi, Please put me down for the following:  Will pay via paypal

##
3 gold
3 chrome
0 titanium gold
0 platinum
2 satin gold
2 satin silver
0 satin nickel
0 blk ti & gold ti
0 blk ti & plat
0 bushings
0 drill bit 27/64
10 extra tubes

totals for kits $45.00
          tubes   2.70
       shipping   5.00
          total  52.70

Thanks, John


----------



## smitty (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Ben
My order with Paypal and Insurance.


2 Gold = $8.62
4 Chrome = $17.24 
0 Titanuim Gold 
0 Platinum 
0 Satin Gold 
0 Satin Silver 
0 Satin Nickel 
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
1 Blk Ti & Plat = $9.15 

1 Bushings 20A = $6.46 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
2 Extra Tubes = $0.54
Shipping = $5.00
Total $47.01
Please check my math and send me a paypal invoice.
Thanks for doing this.

Smitty


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for running this group buy,
My order is;

With Paypal Fees (3.5%) and Insurance
##
0 Gold 
10 Chrome =43.10
0 Titanuim Gold 
0 Platinum 
1 Satin Gold =6.94
5 Satin Silver =34.70
5 Satin Nickel =34.70
3 Blk Ti & Gold Ti=31.98 
0 Blk Ti & Plat 

1 Bushings 20A =6.46
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
20 Extra Tubes =5.40
shipping with insurance=10.00
Grand Total=173.28 

I will pay with Paypal;please check my math and send me Paypal
invoice when ready.
Thanks again!
John


----------



## Walbin (Oct 4, 2006)

Ben, thank you. Here is my order.
With Paypal
0 Gold 
0 Chrome 
0 Titanuim Gold 
0 Platinum 
0 Satin Gold 
2 Satin Silver = 13.88 
0 Satin Nickel 
3 Blk Ti & Gold Ti = 31.98 
3 Blk Ti & Plat = 27.45 

0 Bushings 20A 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
4 Extra Tubes = 1.08 
Shipping = 5.00
Total = 79.39

Please check my total and send me a Paypal invoice.
Thanks again.
Bill


----------



## Radman (Oct 4, 2006)

Ben...
Please add these to your group buy for me:
With Paypal fees & Insurance
5 Gold   @ $4.31 = $21.55
10 Chrome @ $4.31 = $43.10
0 Titanuim Gold 
0 Platinum
0 Satin Gold 
0 Satin Silver 
5 Satin Nickel @ $6.79 = $33.95
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
0 Blk Ti & Plat 

0 Bushings 20A 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
0 Extra Tubes 

Plus $10 for shipping, total is $108.60.  Please send paypal invoice and I'll paypal the $$.
Thanks for doing this for all of us!
Tom
[]


----------



## pssherman (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is my order with Paypal Fees (3.5%) and Insurance
0 Gold
6 Chrome @ $4.31 = $25.86
6 Titanuim Gold @ $9.05 = $54.30
3 Platinum @ $7.65 = $22.95
0 Satin Gold
0 Satin Silver
6 Satin Nickel @ $6.79 = $40.74
3 Blk Ti & Gold Ti @ $10.66 = $31.98
3 Blk Ti & Plat @ $9.15 = $27.45

0 Bushings 20A
0 Drill Bit 27/64
20 Extra Tubes @ $.27 = $5.40

Shipping $10.00

Total $218.68

Please verify and send payment info.
Thanks

Paul in AR


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 4, 2006)

Ben here is my order:
1 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
5 Blk Ti & Plat 
3 Extra Tubes
If I added correctly that puts the total at $62.22 including shipping. Please send me an invoice and I will send you a paypal.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 4, 2006)

Please put me down for the following:

##
0 Gold 
20 Chrome 
10 Titanuim Gold 
0 Platinum 
0 Satin Gold 
0 Satin Silver 
0 Satin Nickel 
0 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 
0 Blk Ti & Plat 

0 Bushings 20A 
0 Drill Bit 27/64 
10 Extra Tubes 

Please verify my total of $189.40 including shipping and I will send paypal.

Thanks


----------



## 74cuda (Oct 5, 2006)

Without Paypal Fees and Insurance

0 - Gold 
4 - Chrome             $16.64
4 - Titanuim Gold      $34.96
0 - Platinum 
0 - Satin Gold 
0 - Satin Silver 
0 - Satin Nickel 
2 - Blk Ti & Gold Ti   $20.60
5 - Blk Ti & Plat      $44.20

1 - Bushings 20A       $6.24
0 - Drill Bit 27/64 
10 - Extra Tubes       $2.60

Total should be (includes 5.00 shipping)   $130.24
Please check my math, I will mail payment as soon as I return home from Texas on Friday.

Ben, Thanks for running the buy...   Russ


----------



## jodoidg (Oct 5, 2006)

Ben, Having fun yet[]??
I would like the following please:

W/ Paypal & Ins
0 Gold 
0 Chrome 
5 Titanuim Gold 45.25
5 Platinum 38.25 
0 Satin Gold 
0 Satin Silver 
0 Satin Nickel 
10 Blk Ti & Gold Ti 106.6
0 Blk Ti & Plat 

Total 190.01 + shipping 10 =$200.01
Found your paypal from the last buy..Payment sent
Thanks
John


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 5, 2006)

<b>With Paypal Fees (3.5%) and Insurance</b>
0  Gold             $4.31
10 Chrome           $4.31
0  Titanuim Gold    $9.05
0  Platinum         $7.65
0  Satin Gold       $6.94
0  Satin Silver     $6.94
0  Satin Nickel     $6.79
0  Blk Ti & Gold Ti $10.66
0  Blk Ti & Plat    $9.15

0  Bushings 20A     $6.46
0  Drill Bit 27/64  $6.46
0  Extra Tubes      $.27

10 x 4.31= 43.10
Shipping    5.00
Total      48.10

Please confirm total and let me know your PayPal address.

Thanks
Chuckie


----------



## tone (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry I'm last minute. Please put me in for:

With Paypal Fees (3.5%) and Insurance
0 Gold $4.31
3 Chrome $4.31
3 Titanuim Gold $9.05
0 Platinum $7.65
0 Satin Gold $6.94
0 Satin Silver $6.94
0 Satin Nickel $6.79
4 Blk Ti & Gold Ti $10.66
4 3Blk Ti & Plat $9.15

1 Bushings 20A $6.46
0 Drill Bit 27/64 $6.46
5 Extra Tubes $.27

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the orders.  I am now closing the group buy.  

Ben


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 5, 2006)

Everyone should have recieved an email from me with my paypal address.  If people can pay quickly then I can get the order in tomorrow and hopefully, ship out next week.

If you have not received one please send me an email.  Also if you did not provide me with your address please do so now.  I am going to prepare the shipping labels over the weekend so I can get packages right out.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Radman (Oct 11, 2006)

Ben...
Since the bulk of my order is Chrome, I can certainly wait for the others until the chrome comes in.  No need to ship twice.
Tom


----------



## Huzzah (Oct 11, 2006)

Ben - I have plenty of other kits that I can work on while I wait for the backordered kits to come in.  I am fine with waiting and getting the whole order in one shipment.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hold mine and ship all at same time. I didn't want mine shipped until aqfter the 20th anyway.[8D]


----------



## epson (Oct 13, 2006)

The back order is beyond the control of the group buy organizer.  Is it worth a little wait to save a lot of money?  It is a lot of work to organize a group buy.  I think they do a great job.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 24, 2006)

Any news on the back order? Just curious as to the latest news[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ben, just hold on to mine untill you get it all in, I'm not in a hurry, it will be weeks before I will get a chance to turn any pens[]


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 27, 2006)

I just picked mine up from the post office. Thanks Ben.
Andy


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for update[8D]


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ben, I received my pens yesterday. Thank you for taking the time an trouble to do this.


----------



## Huzzah (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it my turn to ask []  Any update on the satin nickel?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Huzzah (Nov 2, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the update Ben.  The waiting is killing me, it's like waiting for Christmas morning or my birthday!  It's hard to believe I am 37 and still haven't learned patience []


----------



## TBone (Nov 2, 2006)

Ben,
Thanks for all the work on the group buy, checking on the back orders and keeping us updated.


----------



## Darley (Nov 2, 2006)

Ben did you send my kits yet?


----------



## 74cuda (Nov 3, 2006)

Ben,

Mine came today.

Many thanks for taking the time to do this group buy.

Russ


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the update[8D]


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 3, 2006)

Ben,
Curious if you have mailed my order yet?
Thanks


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 4, 2006)

Got mine.  Thanks Ben!


----------



## jimbo5576 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for your work in getting this for us.  Got mine today. Thank you!


----------



## smitty (Nov 6, 2006)

Got my order today.  Thanks for doing this.  Good job.[]


----------



## emackrell (Nov 7, 2006)

Ben, got my order last nite.  Thanks for running the group buy!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update[8D]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 14, 2006)

Ben, glad to announce that I got my order delivered to Canada today. Everything arrived in great condition. Thank you for your great effort in organizing this group buy.

Kindest regards,
-Peter-[]


----------



## Darley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ben got mine today too, thanks for this group buyer, better to run to the shop to cast some Sierra []


----------



## Huzzah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks again for the update Ben.  Looks like I'll have some kits waiting for me at work when I get back from vacation!  Unless they somehow make it here by noon on Tuesday.  I think that might be asking just a little too much from the Post Office []


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update[8D]


----------



## TBone (Nov 17, 2006)

Ben, got the sierra kits today.  Much thanks for all the hard work.  I know you're glad this one is over [8D]


----------



## TBone (Nov 17, 2006)

Ben, got the sierra kits today.  Much thanks for all the hard work.  I know you're glad this one is over [8D]


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 22, 2006)

Ben,Thanks for your efforts!
I got my order today,all AOK.[]


----------



## jbburri (Nov 27, 2006)

Ben, my order arrived the day after Thanksgiving and I had 10 family members visiting I got it opened on saturday evening and my sister was so intrigued by it we went down to my shop in the basement and I helped her make a pen to take home with her.  Thanks for doing the group buy.


----------

